# Aio aye or nay?



## blackheart (20/5/16)

Hi everyone as previously stated i am currently using a iJust2 just want to know if an AIO will be worthy purchase as backup,not really sure if i want a box mod.Will i be able to use my 70VG juice in the AIO or not?.Does it vape smooth etc.Thanks been vaping 3 months with on and off results.


----------



## Silent Echo (20/5/16)

It will make a very good backup device and you can use your 70VG juice in there, no problem. You also get a few coil options for the AIO.

Just remember that the AIO is a more mouth to lung device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (20/5/16)

I picked up an AIO today with some cubis 0.5Ω coils and the RBA - must say I'm very impressed so far. Handles 70VG perfectly.


----------



## Vape0206 (21/5/16)

method1 said:


> I picked up an AIO today with some cubis 0.5Ω coils and the RBA - must say I'm very impressed so far. Handles 70VG perfectly.


Is there an rba for the aio? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (21/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Is there an rba for the aio?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Yes.


----------



## Vape0206 (21/5/16)

Oh okay.. Never knew there was one for the aio.. Can you post a pic? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (21/5/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/cubis-bf-rba-kit

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (21/5/16)

Nice makes the AIO a great device with the rba 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

